# newbe



## scottd (Sep 6, 2011)

*new could use some help*

hey everyone im scott and i just joined the forum. im mainly on jeep forums (i own and have built up a jeep cherokee) but now im looking at a S14 Zenki Nissan 240sx SE right now. i found one for 3700 and it comes with a rebuilt OBDII Ka24de. im new to this side of cars and was wondering if you all could give me some info on the car and engine ive done some research but i thought it would be more helpful from people who know the car and engine pretty well instead of just random websites. the car is in pretty good shape it could use a paint job but thats no big deal. the only bad thing i can see is its automatic, i was wondering what 5speeds were a direct bolt in and i wouldnt have to spend a lot of money the tranny. i live in maryland you dont see to many 240sx around and im not sure if their are any in the jy. any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## scottd (Sep 6, 2011)

anyone have anything for me?


----------

